# Different Car Audio competitions "circuits"???



## scoobysmak (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I have been looking around the past few days and not really finding the information I am looking for or I am blind (could very well be option #2).

I know about USAC(i) and IASCA from my former years of car audio (back in the early 90's). I have never heard of MECA before, and don't remember USAC having the "i" on it either not sure if its still the same but I believe so. 

Some where I have a rule book from USAC (think from around 91-92) that talks about how you will be "classed" for lack of a better term. Back then it was amplifier rating in Watts, needless to say the Orion 225 HCCA was a popular choice along with a few others that could deliver much more than they were rated at. I think some time later they started putting "classes" by area of the subs. I looked at USACi website on the rule book and if your not in the street beat series, this looks like SPL only based on the size/number of subs you have; it looks like you will run what they call SQ (I am pretty sure this stands for sound quality). You have different levels of SQ for how experienced you are and some limitations on the equipment you can have, like the novice class can not have any type DSP processing. My question is it further broken down by sub-woofer area or a wattage class? 

I also went to IASCA's web site and 2 out of the 3 links did not work for me. This was for the auto sound stuff, looks like they now do car shows, light shows and some car jam series. I might look at this for fun but its not the information I was looking for.

Until I joined this forum I had never heard of MECA, seen a lot of complaints about last year the rule book was not out before the beginning of the year and some of the rules were "vague". So far the 2014 rule book is not out yet so I have not even began to read this competitive format yet.

Overall I would like to know if I ever went to a show/competition what "class" I would be entering into, mainly so I don't look so stupid but also to know what I am up against. I am going to build my system for me and what I want, if I can take like say my rear fill amp out and be in a different class it would be nice to know before hand. I might do this but honestly probably wouldn't, I might be at the bottom of the pile in the score sheets but hanging out and seeing some cool stuff is better than anything else I could receive at a car show/sound competition.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess the first question to ask is which format of sound competition are you interested in? Sound Quality or Sound Quantity (aka SPL)? Since you mentioned rear fill, I would assume Sound Quality.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This was easy for me. If I wanted to compete and not drive 5 hours+ to do it than the only choice was MECA. Turns out I really enjoy the way they do their classes and the easy score sheet.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

If you go on the Iasca website and read the rule book it's pretty cut and dry what classes you can and recommended you compete in.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Since power is cheap these days the SQ classes are for the most part divided per the modifications, or lack of to the vehicle. The classes that allow more and drastic mods also allow 120v converted equipment and horns. Prior is all loosely worded. We would need to know the equipment and install to help with class selection.


----------



## scoobysmak (Jan 31, 2014)

I appreciate the responses and I personally would like to find a format like I remember, the areas judged would be installation, overall sound quality, RTA and SPL up to 130 dB. 



SoundQ SVT said:


> I guess the first question to ask is which format of sound competition are you interested in? Sound Quality or Sound Quantity (aka SPL)? Since you mentioned rear fill, I would assume Sound Quality.


I would more say sound quality is correct, might try SPL just to see where its at but don't expect to blow any doors off. The IASCA RTA/SPL looks neat but then again its all on a meter, did not look like any sound stage is judged here. Maybe this is where the "triple crown" comes in??



tnaudio said:


> This was easy for me. If I wanted to compete and not drive 5 hours+ to do it than the only choice was MECA. Turns out I really enjoy the way they do their classes and the easy score sheet.


I have not heard of them until I joined here but sounds like a place to look once the rule book comes out for 2014.



mmiller said:


> If you go on the Iasca website and read the rule book it's pretty cut and dry what classes you can and recommended you compete in.


Well the links now work for me so it is a bit clearer but things like this really put a damper on me competing, this is right out of the SQC rule book:

Edit..just tried this link again and not sure what the problem is, maybe someone else has better luck (it tells me page not found) this was to look and see if there is different classes I would compete in if I did the triple crown:
http://iasca.com/download/sq/IQC Rules 2013 full page.pdf

Back to the SQC rule book:
"Classes in IASCA SQC are based on vehicle modifications and 
competitor status within the industry"

to back that up with my problem:

"6.2.3 - Vehicle/System Requirements for Amateur Class

Standard removable dash pads purchased from a retail outlet may be used in Amateur Class. Custom made dash 
pads, or permanently affixed aftermarket dash pads, are not allowed. Temporary pads or coverings not intended 
specifically for automotive applications (towels, blankets, etc.) are not allowed."

Here is the build thread to my truck so you can get an idea of vehicle mods:
"Down N Out" the redo part 1 - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

I am thinking about putting in a metal dash, probably won't help me sound quality wise or even hurt me but this is purely for what I want the truck to be an not to get an edge, needless to say if the rules hold true I am now have entered the:

"The intent of the Pro and Ultimate Classes are to provide a progression from the Amateur and Pro/Am Classes for 
more experienced competitors and Industry Members, with a higher level of modifications to the vehicle. Systems 
are evaluated as one (1) seat in Pro and two (2) seat in Ultimate (front driver and passenger seats)."

Needless to say not very much progression if I had to start there.



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Since power is cheap these days the SQ classes are for the most part divided per the modifications, or lack of to the vehicle. The classes that allow more and drastic mods also allow 120v converted equipment and horns. Prior is all loosely worded. We would need to know the equipment and install to help with class selection.


Here is the link to show what I am looking at running for the audio section, the vehicle mods you can see in the link posted above:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ar/159359-looking-sound-processors-start.html

Not that it really matters but at this moment I don't see me being very competitive. I will just build a system for me to enjoy (that is the most important part anyway). Probably means I wouldn't travel out of my way to get destroyed but if I am in the area would stop in to see how far near the bottom I place.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been competing since 1994 myself (not continuously though), and actually started going so shows as a spectator in 1988, so I understand what you were looking for. I am not familiar with USACi (and yes it is the same organization, but they added the 'i' for International) but IASCA has gone to a more ala carte approach where you enter the sound quality, installation, and RTA/SPL as three separate contests. At larger shows they will give out a triple crown award that combines the three scores into one overall total. MECA is newer, starting in the late 90's and has always had the ala carte approach in at least some of their classes. Typically, competitors can cross over between IASCA and MECA for sound quality and install judging very easily. The class determination is similar between the organizations based on the amount of modifications made to the vehicle and the complexity of the system. Again I won't comment on USACi since I haven't competed in it except for one show long ago.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Usac just revamped sq for 2014. New rules are up and out but the first show to use them may be Padre Island.


----------

